
Ask HN: What annual plan/lifetime investment would you make with $100 in 2020? - bosky101
Just stumbled on $100 from an old paypal account and wanted help from the community to make a purchase that is both productive as well as instantly gratifying :)
======
rman666
Saltwater Taffy for 6 months.

------
brudgers
Art consumables.

